# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Durrësi

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Per te pare foto nga Durresi mund te shkoni ketu

----------


## militanti1980

Porti i Durresit

 
Harte e vjeter e Durresit

 
Hotel "Adriatik"

----------


## ArbenNYC

Disa foto nga arkitektura e Durresit, plazhi etj mund ti gjeni tek galeria shqiptare ne lidhjen me poshte:

Galeria Shqiptare - Pamje nga Durrësi


Nq se shtypni mbi fotot mund t'i shikoni me te zmadhuara. Foto i kam bere veren qe shkoi kur isha me pushime ne Durres.

----------


## ArbenNYC

nga bulevardi

----------


## ArbenNYC

its a little small but they wont let you post an image bigger...damn

----------


## Bledari

Foto e Para Jane Nga Banda e Durresi, rruges duke shkuar per ke Muzeleumi Deshmor.

----------


## Bledari

Foto tjeter eshte perseir Banda, pasta fotot e tjera jane Gjykata e Durresi dhe Amfiteatri.

----------


## Bledari

Foto tjeter eshte Muzeumi i Durrsesi pastaj jane foto nga pallatet e Durresi dhe foto e trete eshte Pallati i ri prane Pallatit te Sportit pallati Ariston.

----------


## Bledari

Foto e pare pallati Ariston perball foto e fyte Pallatit i Sportit foto e trete Pamje nga Durresi "lart".

----------


## Bledari

Dy fotot te tjera po nga pamje nga lart ndersa foto e trete eshte bere ne darket nga Lokali Eden siper ne kat te peste.

----------


## Bledari

Pamje nga lart nga nje pozicion tjeter,
Rruget e DUrresit noten
Rruga e Muzeumi

----------


## Bledari

Foto tjeter eshte pamja perseri rruges duke shkuar per ne qender
pamja e dyte eshte nje pamje shume e mrekullueshem PERENDIMI NE DURRES

----------


## Erindi

DuRReSi  :shkelje syri:  QyTeti Jon I Dashur

Amfiteatri , Perendim , Vollga

----------


## Erindi

Keni Pare Ndonjehere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bavarezi5

Vertet qytet i bukur eshte edhe pikerisht per ate arsye e kam vizituar disa here.

----------


## ArbenNYC

pamje nga amphitheater

----------


## ArbenNYC

pamje tjeter nga amphitheater

----------


## alnosa

bukur me pelqejne fotot 
sikur fotografi te shoh gjithe diten nuk merzitem .me sjellin kenaqesi .
flm dhe respekte nga une..

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------

